# Something AMAZING has happened...



## Precarious (Mar 8, 2015)

Friday I was contacted by my management requesting a master copy of one of my videos. It had been licensed by Bjork to accompany her performances in NYC starting last night at Carnegie Hall.

I know, it sounds ridiculous. Like maybe I went off the deep end and I'm imagining things...

But here is the video:

And here is a photo from last night's performance:







Check the video about 03:15 in and you'll see what I mean.

The photo accompanied this article in the NYPost:

http://nypost.com/2015/03/07/bjork-amazes-at-carnegie-hall/

So it's for real. It would seem Bjork chose my video to represent her rebirth after the break up of her 13-year relationship. I couldn't be more touched. I truly respect Bjork as an artist and have enjoyed her work since her first release with the Sugar Cubes so it's very meaningful to me.

Anyway, I wanted to take a moment to thank everyone here who encouraged me over the years and supported my video/photography obsession.

Thank you!


----------



## kitkat39 (Mar 8, 2015)

WoOoooOOoooOOooHooOOOooOOoooOOooOoo!!!


----------



## Mantis Monarch (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow let me be the first to say congratulations man good work. Your insect videos are the best on YouTube, I've seen all the mantis ones and been a subscriber on your channel for a while. Keep up the good work.


----------



## idologrl (Mar 8, 2015)

This is soooo awesome! Congrats!


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Mar 8, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## aNisip (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow man! that is awesome! huge congratulations to you! (and the video is pretty awesome too (as usual  ))


----------



## bobericc (Mar 8, 2015)

Haha congrats bro thats awesome!


----------



## dmina (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow... wonderful... so happy for you... What an accomplishment! I just love your video's... I can watch them over and over... congrats!


----------



## mushroom (Mar 9, 2015)

That is terrific, Precarious! Congratulations!!


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 9, 2015)

Congrats. Keep doing what you love and the accolades will follow. Bjork's a freak, but in a good way, and I love her music.


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 9, 2015)

Congrats, interesting use for a molting video.


----------



## Aryia (Mar 9, 2015)

Congrats! The spider is still super creepy though T.T


----------



## Precarious (Mar 9, 2015)

kitkat39 said:


> WoOoooOOoooOOooHooOOOooOOoooOOooOoo!!!





Mantis Monarch said:


> Wow let me be the first to say congratulations man good work. Your insect videos are the best on YouTube, I've seen all the mantis ones and been a subscriber on your channel for a while. Keep up the good work.





idologrl said:


> This is soooo awesome! Congrats!





PrayingMantisPets said:


> Amazing!


Thanks, everyone!



CosbyArt said:


> Congrats, interesting use for a molting video.


I couldn't think of a better representation of transformation/rebirth. They're so pure and fresh after molt. But it's pretty brave for something that will get mainstream exposure to use something so alien and creepy. Then again, we are talking about Bjork. She has no fear. That makes it even more beautiful to me.

Here's something else crazy you can believe or not. Wednesday morning I woke from a dream in which I was writing a monologue for a roast. I remembered most of it when I woke up so wrote it down. In the monologue the only person I mention by name is Bjork. I haven't thought of her in years. Then two days later this happens. My brain almost melted when I read the email from management.

All I can say is the universe is stranger than you think...


----------



## Precarious (Mar 9, 2015)

AndrewNisip said:


> Wow man! that is awesome! huge congratulations to you! (and the video is pretty awesome too (as usual  ))





bobericc said:


> Haha congrats bro thats awesome!





dmina said:


> Wow... wonderful... so happy for you... What an accomplishment! I just love your video's... I can watch them over and over... congrats!





mushroom said:


> That is terrific, Precarious! Congratulations!!





patrickfraser said:


> Congrats. Keep doing what you love and the accolades will follow. Bjork's a freak, but in a good way, and I love her music.





Aryia said:


> Congrats! The spider is still super creepy though T.T


Thanks, everyone!


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 9, 2015)

Precarious said:


> I couldn't think of a better representation of transformation/rebirth. They're so pure and fresh after molt. But it's pretty brave for something that will get mainstream exposure to use something so alien and creepy. Then again, we are talking about Bjork. She has no fear. That makes it even more beautiful to me.
> 
> Here's something else crazy you can believe or not. Wednesday morning I woke from a dream in which I was writing a monologue for a roast. I remembered most of it when I woke up so wrote it down. In the monologue the only person I mention by name is Bjork. I haven't thought of her in years. Then two days later this happens. My brain almost melted when I read the email from management.
> 
> All I can say is the universe is stranger than you think...


I would agree, she would be really hard-pressed to find something else that would show the whole transformation and rebirth than a molt. Of course with your video quality she found the perfect source.





Perhaps that is one of the reasons the video was chosen as it would be creepy to the mainstream - as you said it is Bjork.

That is odd, a premonition maybe? Congratulations though as it must be really something to have your video used like that, and everyone gets to see your tailless whipspider too. Truly a awesome experience.

I did some digging and found a clip of the song using your video, I imagine there will be better ones soon. It is shown just before 2:00 in the video below

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1moLbaGDHcY


----------



## Bloodtkr (Mar 9, 2015)

Congrats man. Nicely done !


----------



## guapoalto049 (Mar 9, 2015)

Congratulations!! I must say I'm not surprised, your footage is breathtaking and beyond any quality I've seen on National Geographic, BBC, etc. You may be a humble guy but I doubt there's a person on this forum that doubted your skills and eye for the beauty of nature


----------



## dmina (Mar 9, 2015)

Ditto... we all love your video's so happy you share them with us...


----------



## Precarious (Mar 9, 2015)

guapoalto049 said:


> Congratulations!! I must say I'm not surprised, your footage is breathtaking and beyond any quality I've seen on National Geographic, BBC, etc. You may be a humble guy but I doubt there's a person on this forum that doubted your skills and eye for the beauty of nature


Wow, thanks. That means a lot to me. Sometimes I worry that when I post something like this it will seem like I'm bragging and I don't intend it like that. I'm just excited and want to share something special.



Bloodtkr said:


> Congrats man. Nicely done !





dmina said:


> Ditto... we all love your video's so happy you share them with us...


Thank you!



CosbyArt said:


> I would agree, she would be really hard-pressed to find something else that would show the whole transformation and rebirth than a molt. Of course with your video quality she found the perfect source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Thanks!

I found this one too...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78fsFh-5tEk

Anyone know what song that is? The first part of the clip?


----------



## Precarious (Mar 9, 2015)

While I'm sharing...

Here is the segment the BBC consulted with me on. They knew they wanted to feature a hatch but needed advice on how to catch it on video, and help deciding what species to feature. They ended up going with my suggestion. I actually made my mantis hatch video to push them towards this species. It worked!

The series is called Life Story and the mantid segment is in the first episode. It's not yet released in the US so I don't know how long before this video is taken down. Now is your chance to get a sneak peak!  

They did a fantastic job, of course!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyZMGeLX5pQ

Let's try this:

http://s104.photobucket.com/user/precarious333/media/blogs/TEMP/Orchid%20Mantis.mp4.html


----------



## Precarious (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow! That was fast. Oh well. I tried. Anyone have suggestions on other methods of sharing the clip?


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 10, 2015)

Precarious said:


> Wow! That was fast. Oh well. I tried. Anyone have suggestions on other methods of sharing the clip?


Looks like you got it working, the link shows the video.  

Crazy setup of the hatching, climbing, scaring off the jumping spider, then the finale.


----------



## dmina (Mar 11, 2015)

That was really cool.. I am so happy for you... I am sure, it is nice to know people appreciate the things you are doing... Congrats!


----------



## Sticky (Mar 11, 2015)

Agreed!


----------



## Digger (Mar 12, 2015)

Carnegie Hall. Hmmmph !! Not good enough for the Master Precarious.

Can't think of anyone more deserving for such recognition, Henry. Your work is endlessly astonishing.

Sincerest congratulations!


----------



## Precarious (Mar 12, 2015)

dmina said:


> That was really cool.. I am so happy for you... I am sure, it is nice to know people appreciate the things you are doing... Congrats!





Sticky said:


> Agreed!


Thanks! It really is nice to know something I'm passionate about is appreciated.



Digger said:


> Carnegie Hall. Hmmmph !! Not good enough for the Master Precarious.
> 
> Can't think of anyone more deserving for such recognition, Henry. Your work is endlessly astonishing.
> 
> Sincerest congratulations!


Ha-ha! You'll have to forgive me, Digger. Carnegie Hall will have to do for my first venue!  I promise to do better in the future.

Some other interesting opportunities brewing. I hope to have more to share soon.


----------



## sally (Mar 14, 2015)

Yay!!! Now YOU are the celebrity! So happy your fantastic videos are being recognized. Congratulations


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats! What an epic collaboration between artists. =3


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 15, 2015)

That's really awesome! Wouldn't expect them to use that but it fits so well! Congrats!


----------



## Precarious (Mar 16, 2015)

sally said:


> Yay!!! Now YOU are the celebrity! So happy your fantastic videos are being recognized. Congratulations


Ha-ha! I don't think that qualifies me for the paparazzi but I'll gladly take the recognition. Thanks Sally.



Krissim Klaw said:


> Congrats! What an epic collaboration between artists. =3


Thanks! I see Bjork as a true artist which makes it all that much sweeter.



MantidLord said:


> That's really awesome! Wouldn't expect them to use that but it fits so well! Congrats!


Thanks! It's alien and creepy, yet delicate and beautiful. I guess that's why it fits.

Here is something crazy to consider. Without these bugs pushing me I never would have bought a camcorder, never bought a still camera. I wouldn't have any of these opportunities now coming my way. I only got into video and photography to document the mantids I bought in 2010. I just think it's crazy where that has led me since. Sure, I put a lot of time and energy into it but if these bugs weren't so darn cool I wouldn't have taken the trouble to learn.

Thanks, bugs!


----------



## dmina (Mar 16, 2015)

That is awesome! Who would have thunk?... Bugs could change your life, for the good!


----------



## Precarious (Mar 16, 2015)

dmina said:


> That is awesome! Who would have thunk?... Bugs could change your life, for the good!


Seriously, they've basically given me a potential career. I think I'm about to be hired by a very large company to produce content for their educational programming. More details later, I hope.


----------



## mantiseater (Mar 17, 2015)

that is amazing!


----------



## dmina (Mar 18, 2015)

Great can't wait to hear more! I am so happy for you...


----------



## Precarious (Mar 23, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRqsyZy9M8s​​​*"I See Who You Are"*

I see who you are
Behind the skin
And the muscles

I see who you are, now
And when you get older later

I will see the same girl
The same soul
Lioness, fireheart
Passionate lover

And afterwards
Later this century
When you and I have become corpses

Let's celebrate now all this flesh on our bones
Let me push you up against me tightly
And enjoy every bit of you

I see who you are​


----------



## Orin (Mar 26, 2015)

I know you've done some very amazing things with your photography. I wonder what's next.


----------



## Precarious (Mar 26, 2015)

Orin said:


> I know you've done some very amazing things with your photography. I wonder what's next.


Thanks, Orin. I have a meeting with one of the biggest corporations on the planet a week from today. I think that may have something to do with where I go from here. I'm anxious to find out!


----------



## Sticky (Mar 29, 2015)

Let us know how that goes? That is sooo exciting!


----------



## dmina (Mar 29, 2015)

yes, please keep us updated... shoot.. I should have had you sign my nymphs, I ordered... so I have proof that I knew you before you got famous...


----------



## czlu (Mar 30, 2015)

lol bjork


----------



## mantiseater (Apr 5, 2015)

the end of the orchid mantis part was so funny


----------



## Paul M16 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi. The whip spider molt video is absolutely superb and one of the best vids i have ever seen.

Paul


----------



## Precarious (Apr 10, 2015)

Paul M16 said:


> Hi. The whip spider molt video is absolutely superb and one of the best vids i have ever seen.
> 
> Paul


Thanks, Paul! More interesting videos to come...


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Apr 12, 2015)

Once again, Congrats! 

I am so happy for you!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Apr 17, 2015)

Awesome, Henry! We've all been waiting for years for some celebrity to keep a pet mantis and bring this fascinating hobby into mainstream American life. Maybe we've been coming at it from the wrong direction. Mantises first, and celebrity follows. Okay, we're all counting on you!

I wish you were making videos when I went through my first divorce.


----------



## Precarious (Apr 20, 2015)

Peter Clausen said:


> Awesome, Henry! We've all been waiting for years for some celebrity to keep a pet mantis and bring this fascinating hobby into mainstream American life. Maybe we've been coming at it from the wrong direction. Mantises first, and celebrity follows. Okay, we're all counting on you!
> 
> I wish you were making videos when I went through my first divorce.


Thanks, Peter. Haha! Yeah, it's funny to think of my videos helping someone heal but I get it.


----------



## Precarious (Apr 20, 2015)

OK, so things just get crazier. Last week I read an interview with Inez van Lamsweerde who is a photographer that has worked on the last 8 of Bjork's album covers. In the interview she shares highlights relating to each cover.

In reference to the latest album she states:

"Björk sent a beautiful video of a spider molting out of its own skin and becoming translucent, and then filling up with color again. For her, that was really the basis of the imagery around this album, this transformation and soft, waxy, yellow-pink coloring—and again, the idea of having emotions circling around her. She said she wanted to have a wound on her body, on her heart area, in an abstract way."

https://www.artsy.net/article/editorial-as-bjork-opens-at-moma-behind-the

So it would seem she had the video in mind even before the album art was designed. The thought of Bjork sitting watching my video while suffering through her separation breaks my heart, while simultaneously filling me with warmth. It's one thing to know she'd seen it and liked it. It's quite another to know it was part of her healing process and influenced her artistically.

I can clearly see the molting process artistically interpreted in this video; the shallow depth of field in the opening shots of the black dead carapace, she's upside down, the split in the chest where she was wounded used to escape rather than the back as it is for most insects, her fingers drawing out the threads in much the same way the whipspider draws out its long feelers, and the motion of her hands as she sows up her wound reminds me of the whipspider feeling its new body with its feet.

*Björk: Family (moving album cover) *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAXvkbOzK6E

*Tailless Whipspider molt - UP CLOSE*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uzuYRY2faQ

*Björk Debuts Virtual Reality "Stonemilker" Video*

...

My experience with Bjork that summer involved her wearing a fitted sculptural black dress, pounding her chest in frigid temperatures, reliving her separation on camera while kneeling in a jagged ravine carved away by glaciers.

The woman we found in November was much different: her home was adorned with lilac candles, the air was moist and thick with neon yellow garments hanging and the tables covered in creamy lilac latex. There was a feeling of soft, translucent skinlike textures everywhere, evoking a sense of healing, *molting* and nakedness. This was the new Bjork we captured in "Stonemilker."
...
http://pitchfork.com/news/58920-bjork-debuts-virtual-reality-stonemilker-video/


----------



## Precarious (Apr 20, 2015)

*Björk is a captivating spider creature in the new Lionsong video*

Björk season is upon us, and today brings the first official video from the fantastical, MoMA-featured musician's recent album _Vulnicura_. The visual for "Lionsong" features Björk dancing in an eerily lit space while wearing a pleather body suit and a dandelion-esque crown of thorns — a nod to the _Vulnicura_ album art.

"Björk’s character for 'Lionsong' had to be *smooth like a spider* waiting in her web and seductive like a Balinese dancer cast in bronze," the video's directors, Inez and Vinoodh, told _Noisey_. "*She is seen as if under a microscope*, baring her heart while luring us inside the bloody galaxy of her own wound."

http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/12/8199615/bjork-new-video-lionsong-vulnicura

Take note of the stark white background and vignette showing in the corners like in my video, and the lengthening of her legs...

*Björk: Lionsong *


----------



## spawn (Apr 23, 2015)

How much money are you making off this licensing?


----------



## Precarious (Apr 23, 2015)

spawn said:


> How much money are you making off this licensing?


I got paid only for use of my clip during her shows. I got a fair price considering it was only used for a handful of shows.

Inspiration is free! I'm hoping she comes back for more.


----------



## agent A (Apr 25, 2015)

maybe other artists (such as kesha) will want to use some of your footage for their new music videos

if nothing else, it brings the viewers closer to nature and that's always a good thing

so not only have you provided an artist with really cool material, you have perhaps helped to reconnect young people with their organic roots, which is much needed in today's high-technology dominated first world


----------



## Precarious (Aug 12, 2019)

Just a little update.

THE DODO has licensed this same video and edited it into a beautiful educational video. I absolutely love THE DODO so it's nice to see them take an interest in insects which doesn't happen very often.

Enjoy!

https://www.thedodo.com/videos/close-to-home/watch-this-tailless-whip-scorpion-shed-her-old-skin


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 12, 2019)

Precarious said:


> Just a little update.
> 
> THE DODO has licensed this same video and edited it into a beautiful educational video. I absolutely love THE DODO so it's nice to see them take an interest in insects which doesn't happen very often.
> 
> ...


That's really cool!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Aug 13, 2019)

Very cool. I've had two tailless whip scorpions for over a year and have never had the pleasure of watching either one of them during a molt. I'm always too late for the event and just come across a discarded exoskeleton then a mostly dry but somewhat agitated to be disturbed insect. Watching your video with such close detail and great lighting was amazing. Thank you.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 13, 2019)

Predatorhousepet said:


> Very cool. I've had two tailless whip scorpions for over a year and have never had the pleasure of watching either one of them during a molt. I'm always too late for the event and just come across a discarded exoskeleton then a mostly dry but somewhat agitated to be disturbed insect. Watching your video with such close detail and great lighting was amazing. Thank you.


Awesome! Thank you.

I got very lucky catching that footage. She had been hanging from the very top of the enclosure, which is unusual, so I kept an eye out for a molt. The problem with documenting something like this is you need to be able to change the angle to get the camera positioned properly and you have no control over where they molt. Luckily this molt was from a removable lid. Once it started I was able to manipulate the lid to adjust for shots from all angles and at different magnification using the techniques I picked up documenting mantis molts. I saw it as a chance of a lifetime so tried my best to capture as much of the process in as much detail as possible. It was very rewarding to witness myself and a dream to be able to share.

It's turned out to be my most lucrative video, not that I've made very much, but more than any other video. Never expected any of that. I was just happy to be able to see the details of such an intimate process.

Got some photos too.


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Aug 13, 2019)

That picture has such good composition, beautiful. I do know how difficult it can be to capture the perfect angle so I'm even more impressed by it.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 15, 2019)

Predatorhousepet said:


> That picture has such good composition, beautiful. I do know how difficult it can be to capture the perfect angle so I'm even more impressed by it.


Thanks again. Macro photography is a lot of fun. When I 'm recording a video I try to snap pics between shooting clips.

More photos here: https://yourshot.nationalgeographic.com/profile/233653/


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 15, 2019)

Those are some amazing pictures, @Precarious.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Aug 15, 2019)

Anyone can buy macro equipment but you have a special talent with that camera, @Precarious


----------



## hysteresis (Aug 16, 2019)

Precarious said:


> Thanks again. Macro photography is a lot of fun. When I 'm recording a video I try to snap pics between shooting clips.
> 
> More photos here: https://yourshot.nationalgeographic.com/profile/233653/


Your oxy shot is incredible!


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Aug 16, 2019)

@Precarious Just chiming in to say that I got into macro photography largely due to your pictures posted here. Your pics of I. Diabolica posted a couple years ago are simply amazing--as well as all your other work. I am nowhere near as good, but it gives me something to strive for.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 22, 2019)

Predatorhousepet said:


> Anyone can buy macro equipment but you have a special talent with that camera, @Precarious


Thanks! There is definitely an art to working with insects. It helps to have a real connection with them. I hope my love for them comes through in photos and video.



hysteresis said:


> Your oxy shot is incredible!


Thank you! Some of my favorites. I miss that species so much. Still hopeful someone brings them back into the hobby.



FeistyMcGrudle said:


> @Precarious Just chiming in to say that I got into macro photography largely due to your pictures posted here. Your pics of I. Diabolica posted a couple years ago are simply amazing--as well as all your other work. I am nowhere near as good, but it gives me something to strive for.


I appreciate that. There was another macro photographer here when I started that made me want to get into it myself. One of the best things about any creative venture is inspiring others. The world need more art!



MantisGirl13 said:


> Those are some amazing pictures, @Precarious.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thank you!

I forgot to mention this when it happened but Google got in touch with me a few years ago to create some insect themed educational material for their Cardboard Virtual Reality platform. I created five 'Expeditions' exploring the lifecycles of five insect species, documenting each stage of their lives in photos which were passed to a production company in Spain that wrapped the photos around 3D objects mounted within a 360 degree environment to be viewed with VR goggles. I wrote accompanying text to be read by teachers as well as questions for the class. It was a really amazing experience and the best use for my odd collection of skills I can imagine.

If you install the Expeditions app on your phone you can download my Expeditions. Just search the species.

*Darkling Beetle*







*Giant Devil's Flower Mantis (Idolomantis Diabolica)*






*Jungle Nymph*






*Ambush Bug*






*Whip Spider*


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 30, 2019)

You have made a lot of vids. @Precarious I think I have seen most of them. Your pics looks beautiful too


----------

